# what a mistake



## aquaholic4fun (Feb 24, 2012)

I have posted several times and have found you guys to be more than helpful. That being said I had to make an independent decision last weekend,that proved to be a HUGE mistake. I was going out of town and had forgotten to purchase a timer for my lights. So I made the great decision to just leave the lights on for the 4 days I was gone. Man,what a mess the tank glass was so green could not see through it when I cleaned it the water turned a harsh green color. I am assuming a timer would have stopped this and also am assuming a water change will cure it. I am happy nothing died.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Couple of mass water changes will take care of it. But you now have excess nutrients running though out the tank, that need booted from the system.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

^+1 

I would definitely recommend immediate investment in a timer.

Should be able to find decent ones 10 bucks and under.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

aquaholic4fun said:


> I have posted several times and have found you guys to be more than helpful. That being said I had to make an independent decision last weekend,that proved to be a HUGE mistake. I was going out of town and had forgotten to purchase a timer for my lights. So I made the great decision to just leave the lights on for the 4 days I was gone. Man,what a mess the tank glass was so green could not see through it when I cleaned it the water turned a harsh green color. I am assuming a timer would have stopped this and also am assuming a water change will cure it. I am happy nothing died.


there is a very good reason nothing died. The algae that made the water green also consumed ammonia, nitrates, phosphates, and carbon dioxide while returning oxygen.

One way of handling this is to kill the lights completely and stop adding food for a few days. It should clear up in 3-4 days.

then resume with more normal lighting and feeding and adjust so the tank stays clear but corraling algae, macros, corals, clams, etc etc all thrive.


my .02


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fwiw harbor freight has these timers:

Lamp and Appliance Timer

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> there is a very good reason nothing died. The algae that made the water green also consumed ammonia, nitrates, phosphates, and carbon dioxide while returning oxygen.
> 
> *One way of handling this is to kill the lights completely and stop adding food for a few days. It should clear up in 3-4 days.*
> then resume with more normal lighting and feeding and adjust so the tank stays clear but corraling algae, macros, corals, clams, etc etc all thrive.
> ...


none4*o2


----------



## aquaholic4fun (Feb 24, 2012)

will the water changes "boot" them from the system


----------

